# The Best Back & Bicep routine?



## Lynchy (Jan 29, 2011)

What you guys think is the best exercises/routine for a back and biceps workout? I was thinking along the lines of:

Deadlift (not did it before but wanna try)

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Lat pull down (should I do these If I'm doing Wide-grip pullups?)

Cable Row or One Arm DB row

Close-Grip chin ups

Alternate DB curls

DB Hammer curls

Your thoughts?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

widegrip pullups, deadlifts, bent over bb row, bb curl, seated db curl.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

The Deadlift is a must in any back workout. The best compound movement in my opinion for bodybuilding/powerlifting!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to do something like:

Bent over rows

Wide grip pulls

Deadlifts

Barbell curls

And that's it if you're a beginner really. I'd do 5 sets on rows, pulls and deads and 3-4 sets on the curls of 8-12 reps.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wide grip pull ups

BBOR

Deadlifts

EZ Bar curls

Done


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Drop the pull downs and just pick one (maybe two) of the three bicep exercises. I find it good to change my bicep exercise week on week and also the row (db, bb, cable etc)


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Drop the pull downs and just pick one (maybe two) of the three bicep exercises. I find it good to change my bicep exercise week on week and also the row (db, bb, cable etc)


I wouldn't suggest him changing though really, he should stick to the basic movements no matter what kinda isolation work it is really, like Barbell curls not anything more.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JoePro said:


> I wouldn't suggest him changing though really, he should stick to the basic movements no matter what kinda isolation work it is really, like Barbell curls not anything more.


I can see what you are saying... if he is a beginner then it's probably best just to stick to the basics, but tbh after deadlifiting, pullups and rows the biceps should be pretty fvcked anyway so I can't see it making a whole lot of difference either way. I like to just to keep my workouts fresh.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I can see what you are saying... if he is a beginner then it's probably best just to stick to the basics, but tbh after deadlifiting, pullups and rows the biceps should be pretty fvcked anyway so I can't see it making a whole lot of difference either way. I like to just to keep my workouts fresh.


Ah fair enough man.

I think he is a beginner, and well, after a back workout in the past I always have the strength to do abouit 2-3 exercises for my biceps. This fellas main focus should be getting as many reps on pullups as possibnle, pulling the most weight with deadlifts and rowing some super weight, not thinking about his biceps.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Gazbeast said:


> The Deadlift is a must in any back workout. The best compound movement in my opinion for bodybuilding/powerlifting!


This.

I love deadlifting, the release of testosterone is class. My back day is my favourite because of this.... no other routine challenges me as much and I haven't progressed as well as I have my deadlift/back! 60kg to 110kg in 4 weeks


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Dont do a back routine as such but things i do that work my back are

Deadlifts

Sumo deadlifts

DB rows

bent rows

chins and pullups

good mornings


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Dont do a back routine as such but things i do that work my back are
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


I agree but I'd probably add pullovers there myself.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't do deadlift but i should do really, i just do

Bent over rows

DB rows

Wide grip overhand pull ups

Chins

EZ bar preacher curls

DB curls


----------

